# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Got to test my BoB

## George Harkenrider

This past weekend I got the chance to test out my Bugout Bag on a scout campout I went on. It fared pretty well, although I did miss my sleeping pad  :Mellow: . I've got a picture that I guess I should post below, and a list of the contents. It was a little cold the first night but I dealt with it, and the second night I didn't mind the lack of a sleeping pad, I didn't use one my first 6 years camping so reverting after 2 years of use wasn't that bad, although with summer setting in I may have to add a hammock to the mix...

IMG-20130427-00265.jpg 

Stuff:
Bag= Osprey Focus
Marines issue Bivy Sack
Fleece sleeping bag liner
Hatchet
Machete
TP, Duct tape
Maglite
100 ft. of paracord                                        
2 qts. of water
Compass
Binoculars
Rain jacket
Swiss army knife
Hotsauce, assorted food

----------


## hunter63

Best way to see how it all works is to use it....good show.
Might want to think about a FAK.,,,you know just in case.

----------


## Rick

My FAK IS that big. 

Seriously, if it works for you then that's great. Nothing beats checking it out. Keep a list of anything you needed so you can add it. After a few outings you'll have it down to what's right for you.

----------


## George Harkenrider

This may sound stupid, But what exactly is a FAK? i'm kinda new to the whole Bugout bag thing, it sorta rubbed off on me after the 12/21/2012 thing where people were saying the world was gonna end, I didn't buy into any of that but that day there were 3 gun threats and a bomb threat at out school and the first half the day was really tense and all because instead of cancelling school, they just called in the marines to act as our security guards, so after that day I re-evaluated how prepared I would have been if something had really happened, and got into the whole EDC and Bugout Bag thing.

----------


## greatgoogamooga

FAK= First Aid Kit

----------


## George Harkenrider

> FAK= First Aid Kit


 Well dang I feel stupid....

----------


## hunter63

Don't fell bad, for a long time I didn't know what LOL was....and for a long time my FAK is a couple of band aids in my wallet.

----------


## randyt

I thought it was a french army knife.

----------


## Ken

> I thought it was a french army knife.



*
Pate' Knife?*

----------


## Sarge47

> This may sound stupid, But what exactly is a FAK? i'm kinda new to the whole Bugout bag thing, it sorta rubbed off on me after the 12/21/2012 thing where people were saying the world was gonna end, I didn't buy into any of that but that day there were 3 gun threats and a bomb threat at out school and the first half the day was really tense and all because instead of cancelling school, they just called in the marines to act as our security guards, so after that day I re-evaluated how prepared I would have been if something had really happened, and got into the whole EDC and Bugout Bag thing.


George, there's no hong listed!.... :Sailor:

----------


## Sarge47

Geprge, if you need to know more about abbreviations check my blog entry here:    http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ions-for-Noobs   .... :Sailor:

----------


## crashdive123

George, this covers most any abbreviation you will see here.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ions-and-Terms

----------


## Ken

> Geprge, if you need to know more about abbreviations check my blog entry here:    http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ions-for-Noobs   ....


So I just finished reading "*10 definitions for Noobs."  

*"7.) BOL stands for "Bug-out location."  That's where you want to go when you bug-out.  Remember that in a true TEOTWAWKI Others will probably also know your destination so have plenty of firearms and ammo on hand to defend your turf!"

This doesn't have anything to do with me posting your address all over the CTA Subway walls, does it?   :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> So I just finished reading "*10 definitions for Noobs."  
> 
> *"7.) BOL stands for "Bug-out location."  That's where you want to go when you bug-out.  Remember that in a true TEOTWAWKI Others will probably also know your destination so have plenty of firearms and ammo on hand to defend your turf!"
> 
> This doesn't have anything to do with me posting your address all over the CTA Subway walls, does it?


Nah!  It has everything to do with "Doomsday Preppers:  Bugging Out."   BTW, we have a Subway here as well, but I don't like their sandwiches as well as I do Jimmy John's!.... :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> George, this covers most any abbreviation you will see here.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ions-and-Terms


On the serious side, check this one out FIRST!  Then check out mine...You'll understand the humor better!.... :clap:

----------


## George Harkenrider

> George, there's no hong listed!....


It would be my Makarov, but I cant take that on a scout trip unfortunately. And that list was really helpful, thanks

----------

